# New "Hot tents" hunting tent is the shiznit



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

So I follow a semi-goofy UTV youtube channel called "sxsblog", its passingly interesting. The guys were planning a big winter trail ride / expedition in Canada with Ostacruiser (crazy Canadian guy, famous for too much money, too many toys... He's the one that imported, then made the Sherp vehicle famous in the US). It was expected to be -18F during the day, -40F at night.

Anywho, Ostacruiser brought a couple of popup winter tents imported from Russia for them to sleep in. Basically like a ice fishing tent, but 3 layers for insulation and moisture management, they do have a vent hole for a fireplace. The biggest one is super roomy, and yet incredibly simple to setup. MUCH lighter than a canvas wall tent. 

The website: 🥇 Best hot tents, buy hot tent with delivery in USA and Canada

Here's a video of the knuckleheads seeing it and setting it up for the first time:






First morning after a -40F night






They seem pretty pleased with it. If I were in the market for a hunting tent, I'd strongly be looking at this as an option.

Anywho, these are new to market in the US tents. I thought they were neat, figured I'd mention it.


-DallanC


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

That thing looks pretty nice. I'd get that Russian product way before I'd give .2 cents to that other Russian thing the one guys was promoting earlier this year.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I would like to see how that stood up to 4-6 inches of snow overnight.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Is there any reinforcement for the top to prevent collapse under a heavy load (like Vanilla hinted at)? Good anchor and cordage would secure the sides from wind but without a center pole I'd be worried with such a low angle roof. Or it just melt off?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> I would like to see how that stood up to 4-6 inches of snow overnight.


It seems to be a slippery nylon type material on the outside. Being a heated dome, I dont think it would pile up too heavily before sliding off. Its an interesting thought though.

-DallanC


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

They sure look toasty!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The heat should definitely help.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow! That was.... SLICK!

Its large, but given that they have machines to carry it, its no big deal.

I'd love to own something like this. 

Side note and semi related, I have been rocking a Luxe hot tent at the recommendation of some members on here and have really had some great times in it. But I have to admit that I dont like the stove that much because its a pain to set up with cold hands. I own a 3W Tent Stove and it works well enough but its tricky to get everything together properly. Especially in the dark. I also worried about wind pushing my chimney around because there were no guyline attachments to help provide stability. The damper is also kind of flimsy with the spark arrestor and damper built in which makes the chimney feel a little unstable. 

But I think I found a stove that I want to move to next that should resolve most of my concerns. Pomoly Stoves make some really nice looking folding stoves that are hinged rather than fitted which seems like it will potentially save me some headache (although it will tack some weight on). Additionally, they have a spark arrestor that I can attach guylines to.

The reason I am bringing this up is because I also want another hot tent so this will be awesome to dig into. Thanks for sharing Dallan! But also I thought it might help someone that might be considering a hot tent to call out the challenges I have experienced. 

Additional side note: I've been experimenting with Duraflame logs in my stove as well. They are kind of an interesting way to keep a fire going for a longer time. With my 3W stove, I had them burn 3-5 hours depending on how much air I gave them. When at about 50% damper, it kept my tent at a comfortable (for me) temperature. I'm not sure how warm it was because I didn't have a thermometer to test, but I was able to hang out with a t-shirt in my tent and was quite comfortable. I think they are a decent option if you are wanting something to throw in the stove at night without worrying about constantly feeding the fire, but I will say that they aren't super hot either so if you had a really cold camp planned, I wouldn't want them to be my only fuel source.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

backcountry said:


> Is there any reinforcement for the top to prevent collapse under a heavy load (like Vanilla hinted at)? Good anchor and cordage would secure the sides from wind but without a center pole I'd be worried with such a low angle roof. Or it just melt off?


I was thinking the same thing when I watched them set it up and I was wondering if a expanding tent pole with rubberized bumpers on the ends would be good to keep on hand for support?


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Bax* said:


> Side note and semi related, I have been rocking a Luxe hot tent at the recommendation of some members on here and have really had some great times in it. But I have to admit that I dont like the stove that much because its a pain to set up with cold hands. I own a 3W Tent Stove and it works well enough but its tricky to get everything together properly. Especially in the dark. I also worried about wind pushing my chimney around because there were no guyline attachments to help provide stability. The damper is also kind of flimsy with the spark arrestor and damper built in which makes the chimney feel a little unstable.


Yeah I hear yea. I don't set mine up in the dark if I can avoid it. I plan my winter trips to where i get to where i'm going in plenty of time to cut wood. As to the cimney, I cut a bit off mine to shorten it so it has just enough clearance over the top of the tent. Less wobble. By doing that though, I committed that stove to that tent unless I can replace the chimney.

I like the concept of this stove:








Fastfold Titanium Stove


Ultralight and Ultra-packable, the Winnerwell Fastfold Titanium Wood Burning Tent Stove is the premier ultralight tent stove for backcountry skiers, hunters, and explorers. Ideal in lightweight stove-compatible shelters like pyramid and teepee tents, the Fastfold Titanium Stove folds flat and...




winnerwell.us




But I don't like the price.

As an aside, I've two hot tents. One by luxe for my usual solo trips, I only bust it out late october or during winter.
The other is a 10X14 canvas springbar, they had a hot tent package for awhile, not sure if they still offer it or not. Got ours with a large winnerwell stove.








Nomad View - Large


With its rectangular firebox, two viewing windows, and nesting 4-leg design, the Winnerwell Nomad View Large Wood Burning Tent Stove is truly unique in the world of portable wood stoves. Made with quality 304 stainless steel, the Nomad View is an excellent heating and cooking solution in...




winnerwell.us




Works out great. Almost like a wall tent, my wife loves it. Gets toasty warm during the spring turkey hunt which has turned into a family outing for me. Cold sink by a river? No problem.

I hate to admit it, but for that tent, Ill BUY wood. Yeah.. i know.. hand in my man card now, but all those bundles of firewood you'll see at at walmart, or Macy's? They are cut the perfect length for that large winnerwell stove. Just shove a couple logs in, pile a bunch of tinder in the middle, toss in a esbit cube or home made fire starter, and it's like turning on the heater at home. So i'll glady buy the stuff, cause it means one less camp chore, which equates to more time hunting.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Lone_Hunter said:


> I hate to admit it, but for that tent, Ill BUY wood. Yeah.. i know.. hand in my man card now, but all those bundles of firewood you'll see at at walmart, or Macy's? They are cut the perfect length for that large winnerwell stove. Just shove a couple logs in, pile a bunch of tinder in the middle, toss in a esbit cube or home made fire starter, and it's like turning on the heater at home. So i'll glady buy the stuff, cause it means one less camp chore, which equates to more time hunting.


Ha! Ive done it too. Sometimes its just easier right? I have to pull out the chainsaw and shorten them though because they are a tad too long for my 3W. 

I agree that the price is rough. Its hard to want to whip out the $ for something you use here and there, but the convenience of those kinds of stoves makes it well worth it. 

I feel like we are going to get ads on our computers now... "Hot tents in your area...."


----------



## Isuckathunting (Sep 15, 2019)

Bax* said:


> Ha! Ive done it too. Sometimes its just easier right? I have to pull out the chainsaw and shorten them though because they are a tad too long for my 3W.


That's the same stove I've got, paired with the octopeak. I really like it but I will say after sleeping in some bigger tents with bigger stoves, I have half a mind to get a little bigger stove for my setup just to increase that burn time. 
I wish the 3W stove was just a few inches wider and deeper. It's a pain trying to cram stuff in there sometimes. Not sure if that annoyance is worth spending money on a different stove though.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Luxe brand equipment.... I think.. just my speculation, may not be around much longer. They are currently having a sale, and what product they have is greatly reduced in choices:









All Outdoor Gear for Adventures


Our outdoor equipment for hiking, camping, backpacking and more. Explore our shop!




luxe-hiking-gear.com





If your thinking about getting a luxe brand hot tent on the cheap, (or accessories) better act now. On a side note, I ordered an aluminum pole for one of my existing tents in febuary, and the order is still languishing as unfullfilled. Maybe take that into consideration when they list quantity available . I ordered the pole (made in China BTW), knowing they were waiting on a shipment.

EDIT: I Just randomly clicked on what was there, and about all of it says "1 available order soon", just like the aforementioned pole i ordered in febuary.

*Caveat Emptor*


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Good heads up! Thats a pretty good deal for the 3W folding stove. Might be worth snagging an extra....

Im still digging this stove though: POMOLY Titanium Wood Stoves Combos | Portable Wood Stove Collection for Camping

Last fall I decided to go spend the night on the Vernon unit the night before the deer hunt (I didnt draw a tag and had FOMO and wanted to see some deer so I went camping) and it was somewhat windy and it was challenging putting everything together and I was constantly worried about my chimney blowing over because it didnt have any way to attach guy lines. So Im leaning toward a different setup as a result.


----------

